# Play Pen Ideas?



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello all. I am feeling a little guilty right now... My poor hedgie Moose doesn't have a lot of space to roam around in freely at the moment (I've only had him a week) And I really want to get him a play pen. Only problem is I don't know what ones to look at that would be suitable for a hedgehog. Mine is a total *climber* so I don't want to get one with very short or easily climbable walls. Any ideas? Better yet... and DIY playpens that you have made and are easy to assemble?  I want to spoil my little guy lol And I really want him to have a nice big space to stretch out and frolic in so he doesn't go stir crazy.

(I totally would let him wander my bedroom with a close eye on him if it were not such a maze... too many nooks and crannies he could get lost in)


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

So you just want something for him to safely run around in while you are watching him (or be-bopping around the house and checking on him) but not a permanent house, right?

What about making something with those sterilite containers other people use, do you think he could climb out if you didn't have objects in it except for small toys and toilet-paper-tubes? Some of the wrapping paper ones are pretty long, and especially if you attached two together. 

Other thoughts: in the dry bathtub with toys, not a whole lot of room but more than some cages and wouldn't have all his other accessories taking up the space, easy to clean when he's done with his toys and/or snacks. You could sit in the tub with him and let him climb around you, offer him treats, etc.

playpen for puppies are taller than the ones they make for rabbits if you think he would climb the rainbow-colored shorter panels. They also make fabric pop-up ones but I have not seen them in person to know if the inside is secure, no flaps, etc. but that would be a space-saver for you when its not in use.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

These are all awesome Ideas. I just really want something bigger than his cage but is enclosed so he has somewhere to roam around..  Thanks so much for the tips!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

a childs wading pool works great if you have the room for it. I have one i use alot and they just love running around it in exploring. When it gets dirty i just take it outside and hose it out.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the bottom of the tub may be too cold, especially in winter. I know it's freezing when I hop in just to take a shower; imagine how cold he'd get with those little feet running around. 

I agree with the wading pool idea. If you're going to watch him, why not build a "faux" cage out of cardboard boxes? You could keep it together with duct tape, and if the walls are high enough, clearly he wouldn't be able to grip it.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I definitely like the wading pool idea best. It offers him the most room and security which I like.


----------

